# Do shrimp eat mosquito larve in the tank?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't let mosquito lay eggs in your tank, or remove eggs from the tank when you see them floating. They lay eggs in a raft that looks like a black sesame seeds. 

Shrimp wont eat the larvae.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

add a lot of floating plants and let them get very dense
has worked for my window shrimp hotel


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

If I put in a filter, would it solve
my problem? Is there any fish
that would eat them without
eating shrimplets?


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

AquaticStory said:


> If I put in a filter, would it solve
> my problem? Is there any fish
> that would eat them without
> eating shrimplets?



No and no.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

you can just add air stone in it, as long as you have water movement mosquito larvae won't survive.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I really dislike when people want to add fish or snails or something just to take care of a problem. 

I mean just keep an eye on the tank for mosquito larvae. 

Alternatively, put a top on it. 

If there's no filter on the tank, then I guarantee it is too small for fish anyways.


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

Adding an air stone or sponge filter - anything that provides agitation for the surface will help dissuade mosquitos from laying in your tank.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I added my HOB filter in an hour
ago. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a 300 gallon pond in my yard and it has a waterfall filter and aerator, does nothing against mosquito, haha. They just find the one quiet spot in the pond and lay their eggs there. Hate the bastards, but one good things, I have endless free live food for my other fish.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

My tank inside is a 20L. 
The shrimp seem braver now,
not as shy before.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

MadDiscus said:


> you can just add air stone in it, as long as you have water movement mosquito larvae won't survive.


Man, I hope this is a joke, because I really did laugh out loud when I read this.


----------

